# 2016 GoPro Redfish Cup presented by Huk



## GoPro Redfish (Jan 1, 2016)

The 2016 GoPro Redfish Cup presented by Huk Performance Fishing will be hosted at Pelican Rest Marina in Galveston, Texas on June 25th.

This year's open team event will feature a guaranteed cash payout of $75,000. Team entry fee is $500 with an optional side pot of $250.

All registration, payouts and rules information can be found at www.goproredfish.com

*The first fifty (50) teams to register early online will receive a $100 Bass Pro Shops gift card. See rules for details.*


----------



## GoPro Redfish (Jan 1, 2016)

Getting closer! Online reg is open at www.goproredfish.com


----------



## GoPro Redfish (Jan 1, 2016)

Two weeks out!


----------



## Aggie87 (Jun 2, 2010)

is this a series of tournaments or just 1 tourni?


----------



## GoPro Redfish (Jan 1, 2016)

One event


----------



## GoPro Redfish (Jan 1, 2016)

Last chance registration will be held tonight at Pelican Rest Marina from 5-7pm at Captains Meeting. All information can be found at www.goproredfish.com

Look forward to seeing everyone tonight!


----------

